# IUI to IVF?!



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
We are just going through our second IUI and wondering about moving straight onto IVF after instead of more goes at IUI.  Has anyone had IUI and then gone onto IVF - am wondering if its worth paying for IVF and hopefully having one go at it or paying for more goes at IUI!
Many thanks


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello  

Sorry that your IUI hasn't yet worked for you - good luck for this cycle - fingers crossed!

I had 2 attempts at IUI, both of which were negative for us.  We were kind of "forced" into IVF, simply because we had very limited quanities of frozen swimmers and my consultant was of the opinion that we should go straight to IVF/ICSI to optimise our chances.  I think if this had not been our issue, we may well have had another attempt at IUI as it is far less invasive than IVF. 
I would say, talk to your consultant and be guided by they're expert opinion.

All the best for this cycle and hopefully you wont have to think about further treatment!

Amanda x


----------



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I think we are at the same stage, although going through the traumatic 2ww following our second IUI. Due to my age I think that IVF should be our next option, but when I discussed it before my last scan before insemination, they couldn't say if I would be eligible or not due to FSH of 12.2 (Last FSH before that was 8.0 and 10.1). 
Really hope we get lucky this time, but can't get my hopes up. You are so guided by what the doctors say, and really they don't know everything!

Don't know where you are up to, but need to think about chances and value for money. They quoted us the same odds for IUI as for IVF due to my age.

Positive thoughts for all
Loobie1
xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi, good luck with your next go hopefully you wont have to consider the IVF.

I had 2 IVFs which worked both times but bcos of an immunity problem I lost them quite early on. We moved onto IUI and had 3 goes which resulted in a big fat nothing. My 3 go at IVF gave me my little girl Leyla. In my opinion IUI is too similar to that old fashioned thing called sex and if that hadn't worked for us in 6 years ......
We have a thread here called Jazzy, Pri, Libby, Claudia & DC IUI (here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80206.0) we all started off with IUI and one of us ended up pg naturally and the rest of us moved onto IVF and all of us got PG - the one remaining friend is having IVF soon.
You will have to think about it carefully.
Claudia


----------



## strayberryblonde (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have had my first appointment at Torbay and they have prescribed me chlomid for 6 months, then if that doesn't work IUI. Being the eternal pessimist...if IUI does not work, they do not provide IVF (as they are not a full blown clinic). However I am on the waiting list for an appointment at Exeter Fertility Clinic that provides all the treatment. The waiting list  is a lot longer though - (first appointment is 28 December). Advice please! Do you think I should stick with Torbay (and try to think positive) and hope that if I do need to transfer to IVF the transfer will be smooth - and not get sent back to the end of the waiting list, or hold out for my appointment at Exeter? I am confused -and need to start thinking more positively, which I am finding quite difficult. 

Any advice / thoughts welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Thanks for the advice everyone has given on here.  I am going to Care Manchester again tomorrow to discuss my options.  I was told that I should have 3 goes at IUI before considering IVF but having had 2 attempts at IUI and it not working I am thinking of going down the egg share route - one of the major reasons being the cost of IVF.  I also agree with claudiaderi that IUI is very similar to the 'real thing' and we have been doing enough of that at the right time.  I only took clomid on my IUIs but am not really thinking of doing it again - has cost me several thousand already for the drugs, treatment and diagnosis etc.  So might as well save up for IVF instead.  Although, of course, I am hoping to get a positive through BMS as that would be a lot better!!  Fingers crossed.

Strawberry - I think I started out pessimistically and then got my hopes up and now find that I am a lot more positive etc when I am not having treatment!  Dont have to think about it day in day out!  Saying that though, I am really looking forward to getting back to the clinic tomorrow and looking at my options.  Fingers crossed I will be eligible to be considered for egg share.


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi - we are thinking of the same decision.  There was an article in the Times a few weeks ago about IUI and IVF and the research came to the conclusion that IVF works out at the same price as IUI (in the end) and that you may get pregnant sooner.  They say IUI is false economy as you may need loads of goes to get a good outcome.  With IVF the % is higher.  

You are younger than me so have more time, but we have decided to do 1 IUI and then move on to 1 IVF.  If it doesn't work i think i may have to come to terms with the fact that i will not have another child.  I am not ready to even think about this as yet. 

Hope this help.

Good luck x


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
I was most interested in the original topic as we were thinking along the same lines i.e. why wait for more IUI as IVF seems to have a higher % of success especially important after a 3 year wait.  I was disappointed before starting IUI of the actual statistics of getting pregnant which I was told by my nurse (it was pretty low). She didn't sound overly enthusiastic about it.  No criticism of her as they have been absolutely terrific (Ipswich Hospital NHS) but before joining FF I don't go into the next IUI with high expectations.  It seems that there are a lot of success stories from people in FF with IUI and that is comforting indeed  .

We are going to an open evening at end of February to a Clinic to discuss getting into IVF.  For private clinics are there long waiting lists or do they just want to get you in as soon as possible?  The hospital said they could help with some of the blood tests which would mean a couple of hundred pound saved but I know the treatment is expensive/invasive and not always successful.

Should I go ICSI or just normal IVF as there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with my DH but I don't appear to be ovulating at all in between treatments?    

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Kitty
Private clinics dont usually have long waiting lists - not like NHS anyway. 
If there is nothing wrong with DH then there is no need to do ICSI as that is really for couples who have male factor infertility. 
Our thread (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80206.0) has five members who started out with IUI. One got pg naturally and the rest of us changed to IVF we have just had confirmation tonight that our fourth IVF pg has been announced so as you can see a bit more successful than IUI.

Good luck
Claudia


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Many thanks Claudia
that is fantastic news about you and your gang!  It has really given me a boost and I feel that I can now make a better decision on what to do next and make plans for the next 6 months.  The statistics are all well and good on medical websites but to actually hear that out of 5 people...5 got pregnant really gives me hope!

I'll go and take a look at the post now. 
Thanks again
Kittyx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kitty

Strange really that I was just drawn to your thread...as I can see my lovely friend Claudia has beaten me to it (see C...that is why you don't get to bed early you phantom poster you   !)

I am on Claudia's thread and I was the last remaining member to have IVF after 6 heartbreaking goes at IUI. I feel truly blessed and it has worked first time for us, as Claudia said that is 4 IVF positives and one pg naturally and we all know how lucky we are. I don't want to be an overbearing influence on anyone but as Claudia says IUI only helps a little...but there are hundreds of people on FF who will testify that IUI works. I think that it if it is not working for you then you should move, in hindsight my DH and I wish that we had gone straight to IVF, although IUI was a good practice at the dreaded 2WW. When the whole IVF process is explained to you it makes perfect sense really and I was terrified of all the drug taking etc which actually turned out to be a bit of a breeze. I am offically and IVF (although we had ICSI) convert and would highly recommend it !

Whatever you decide I wish you the absolute best and if there is aything we can do to ease the way just shout !! Sending you loads of     !

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Libeth

Noticed that you are at CARE Mcr we have a thread over on the IVF board if you want to join us.

I started 2 IUI's at CARE, my 2nd had to be changed to IVF after too many follies, I got a BFP straight away but unfortunately had an early m/c- however that BFP was enough to make be give up on the IUI and move straight on to a 2nd IVF- you can see the result of that by my ticker!

Even though my tubes are open- both Mr Patel at CARE and I think there is a problem with the environment in my tubes which basically meant that the only thing that was ever going to work was IVF.

You are in great hands- Good luck

Sam


----------

